# feeding troughs



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

at moment i use a plastic tub and dog bowls to feed,i saw some special feeding troughs at local loft,where can i get one ?(uk )thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tuxedobaby said:


> at moment i use a plastic tub and dog bowls to feed,i saw some special feeding troughs at local loft,where can i get one ?(uk )thanks


Well, you could ask them where they got them from. What did they look like? My husband builds ours. http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Unless you can find a feed store or 'corn store' anywhere around, or fancy some DIY like Renee, you will probably need to order online from Boddy & Ridewood (for instance).

http://www.everythingforpets.com/

Where they have a very extensive section for pigeon fanciers' needs.

John


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i spoke to my local pet store today and they are getting some in stock soon!


----------

